# Almost excellent.



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I have the 64A and I agree with all of your comments.
I was able to rectify the DC issues by building an angled shoot at the bottom of the saw for my DC connection.
I have since rotated that chute 180 deg to that the DC hose drops on the right side.

You can kind of see it in this photo









I also made a paddle so I could turn off the saw with my knee.

The best upgrade was the Shark Guard (2019). The stock guard sucks.









I have been using this saw for about 18-19 years and I have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

@fivecodys,

Your 64A looks great! these are solid saws and will last a long time.

thanks for the input on the DC. i've thought about constructing a chute. however, my DC port is connected to the dust shroud, so i'd have to hook up another hose to a chute. or, i could take the cheap plastic off the shroud, remove the connector hose and install a chute. *what was the original DC design on the 64a, before your mod that is?*

good point on the switch, too. the current one on the 64B is less than ideal. their PM1000 has a nice version, but that hasn't trickled to the 64B. It is what I believe is another out dated feature of the 64B. Not huge, but a hip bump version would be more convenient and maybe more safe. Furthermore, i don't think is an expensive or challenging change. Powermatic just hasn't done it.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

The saw did not have any type collection at all from the factory. They did sell me this part to use and it was pretty worthless.










The paddle board for the On/Off switch is so simple to build and works great.

Have fun with the new saw.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

*FiveCodys:*
Put a ZCI on that saw *NOW*. It does more for safety than that cumbersome "anti kickback" blade guard.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> *FiveCodys:*
> Put a ZCI on that saw *NOW*. It does more for safety than that cumbersome "anti kickback" blade guard.
> 
> - Madmark2


Hi Mark.
That's all I use. The stock insert was what I was using when I was installing the guard. The blanks were on order. I have three of them. White is full Kerf, Tan is thin kerf for ripping blade and another white one for Dado's….See?

Thanks for looking out for me Mark!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Ever since I had an "anti-kickback" blade guard with a stock insert *cause* kickback - while I was teaching a class at WoodCraft - I've been a fanatic about ZCI's being a *requirement*.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

deleted, wasn't relevant to OP


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

I added some weather stripping to the gap between the base and the table. The gap is only in the front and left of the table. The fit isn't perfect but Its seems to help with the dust escaping from the location. Furthermore, the dust blocked by the stripping isn't ending up on the floor. So far so good. This was a major source of the finer dust escaping the collection. I'll be watching this with different projects, but for now it looks like have the more typical dust below the saw and on the surface.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

I used to own the Powermatic 63 Artisan saw and it was an excellent saw. I found this pic online of the exact set-up I had, which included a Vega fence system and a sliding table. I sold it because in the end I just couldn't stand that it had a right tilting blade. It was one of the earliest Taiwanese tools that Powermatic imported and they must have copied the old Delta contractor saw. I have a PowerMatic 66 now, but 97% of the time I just use my Shopsmith.


----------



## bo54gey (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi all, new to the site. There seems to be a great deal of good information here. I am an amateur hobbyist who will be buying a new table saw as soon as I sell my Craftsman Radial Arm saw to make room in the garage.

After looking at a 1000 YouTube videos, reading reviews, checking manufacturers web sites and reading owners manuals, I have narrowed my search down to three saws, Powermatic 64B, Jet ProShop 2 or Fusion F2 (all 110V). I know Powermatic 64 is a few bucks more than the others, but I think that's the one for me (cast iron trunnions, better miter gauge, Accu fence and wood extension table). What I can't seem to get is a 100% answer for is, where is the trunnion mounted, cabinet or table.

Can anyone out there who owns a Powermatic 64 confirm where the trunnion is mounted? Also on the 30" rip fence, can you tell me how long the fence rail actually is. Info on the Powermatic owners manual says it's 71".

Thanks,
John


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

The trunnions are mounted to the cabinet. You can get the fence to 32" and keep the "t" part on the rail (i.e., maintain fence stability).

I took some pictures but wasn't able to upload those to this message. If we can figure out a way to get the pics to you, I'd be happy to send you what I am referencing.

Finally, I bought my saw from Home Depot during the 15% off sale on Powermatic and Jet saws that seems to happen around April. I got free shipping and returns would have been easier than mail order.


----------



## bo54gey (Feb 1, 2021)

Ennismt, thanks for the reply about the trunnion mounts. A real close look at the exploaded parts view from the owners manual on Powermatic's website shows that you are correct. Real difficult to see with my old eyes. Thanks again for the help.

As far as the front fence rail is concerned, Powermatic states that it is 71 inches long. It seems that all other saws with 30" inch rip fences have rail lengths of somewhere between 60" & 65". Just wondering why the 64b is so long.

I would like to make my purchase at Home Depot, which is very close by, but they state that there is no stock on the PM64b as well as the Jet ProShop2. I hate to buy something like this online, because if it should need to be returned, that would probably be a disaster.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

the 30" rip version is 62 inches long. i recall the confusion you had. its hard to believe how poorly these saws are marketed. it shook my confidence for a while. this is a lot of money for a tool that you can't get your hands on and is poorly described by the company.

I don't believe Home Depot carries Jet or Powermatic (or Grizzly). The tools are drop shipped from the maker. For Powermatic, I believe it is out of Tennessee. Supply varies but they seem to pop up when the tools are on sale.


----------



## bo54gey (Feb 1, 2021)

62 inches seems to be more like it. Thanks for checking.

It seems like Home Depot does sell them online, but according to their website they are currently out of stock. They said they will let me know when the PM64b and Jet Proshop2 become available.

I have narrowed my search down to the two saws mentioned above. I'm sure I would ultimately be happy with either one. However, before I can buy anything I first have to sell my Craftsman Radial Arm saw to make space in my tiny garage. I will I could do it now as Powermatic and Jet seem to be having 10% sales.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

they'll be on sale again, and maybe for 15% off next time. i think jet and powermatic supply home depot when they need to reduce stock whereas the smaller sales and regular pricing are through more traditional vendors. home depot's free shipping, easy returns and store distribution would likely cut into sales of lots of companies if they were regularly available. i wouldn't doubt that jet and powermatic pay home depot some cut for selling on the home depot site, much like companies pay Amazon to sell on their site. pure speculation on my part, though.


----------



## bo54gey (Feb 1, 2021)

Can I ask, is the PM64B open at the bottom of the cabinet? I don't see anything, nor does the owners manual state anything about installing some sort of bottom dust plate for help in dust collection. I see that the Jet ProShop 2 owners manual has a step for installing a bottom dust plate, which probably only helps somewhat with dust collection, but some is better than nothing. Is there something available for the PM64B to enclose the bottom of the cabinet like Jet? Every little bit helps.

Thank you.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

i swear i posted an answer to your question earlier so if shows up some time read that, too.

in short, the 64b is open at the bottom, but uses a blade shroud to capture dust. i recall asking JPW industries (the company that sells Jet and Powermatic) which of the Proshop2 or 64b was better at dust collection and they said 64b. I suggest you call the tech services and get their thoughts. They were responsive and helpful over the phone.


----------



## bo54gey (Feb 1, 2021)

Will do and thanks again for the help.

Sorry about asking duplicate questions.

I've made a final decision, I want to avoid paralysis through analysis, about which saw to buy and the Powermatic 64B is the winner with Jet ProShop 2 a close second. I'm sure that I will be very satisfied with this saw.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

i swear i posted an answer to your question earlier so if shows up some time read that, too.

in short, the 64b is open at the bottom, but uses a blade shroud to capture dust. i recall asking JPW industries (the company that sells Jet and Powermatic) which of the Proshop2 or 64b was better at dust collection and they said 64b. I suggest you call the tech services and get their thoughts. They were responsive and helpful over the phone.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

note that powermatic doesn't make a zero clearance insert for the 64b. i made my own with a planer, bandsaw and router, but there are other routes as well. the insert seems to have helped with dust coming up on the table as well as cut quality.

expect some dust, it is a contractor saw after all. for me that was not a big deal. i work in a garage and what ends up on the floor, is blown out the garage via a shop vac.

otherwise, the saw materials were top notch and came nearly spot on for me.


----------



## bo54gey (Feb 1, 2021)

There is no Zero Clearance insert for the Jet as well. I even called Leecraft, and they don't make one. Not enough demand for that saw, go figure. Probably buy some phenolic material and make a couple out of that.

I know some people get absolutely crazy about saw dust, as seen in videos on Youtube and reading owner reviews of their particular saws. I have the same situation with the garage and use of the shop vac.

Because I'm working in a small one car garage, that shares space with my Harley, I need extreme mobility, so today I ordered a Bora Poramate PM3550, kinda expensive, but it offers four swivel casters that will provide the mobility that I need.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

only issues i've had in the one year i've owned it is the plastic part of the shroud cracked when removing the blade. PM replaced it with 2 for free. And raising the blade has become cumbersome at times but cleaning the gears, etc of dust helps with that. finally, the measuring tape was off (odd) but PM sent another for free and quickly. otherwise, rock solid. enjoy!


----------



## bo54gey (Feb 1, 2021)

I've had some issues with raising the blade on my Dewalt portable saw. You're absolutely correct, a little occasional cleaning and lubricating works like butter.

Thanks


----------



## michiganchris (Mar 15, 2020)

> only issues i ve had in the one year i ve owned it is the plastic part of the shroud cracked when removing the blade. PM replaced it with 2 for free. And raising the blade has become cumbersome at times but cleaning the gears, etc of dust helps with that. finally, the measuring tape was off (odd) but PM sent another for free and quickly. otherwise, rock solid. enjoy!
> 
> - Ennismt


I think we bought our 64B's around the same time…I have had the blade raising issue being hard as you described, even though I cleaned it and sprayed drylube regularly. I finally used Lithium grease on the worm gear and travel rods, was avoiding this because I didn't want them to become dust magnets. Anyway, the raising of the blade went from hard with two hands to pretty sure my 10 year old daughter could do it now with one hand. All the difference in the World.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll try some lithium grease since my dust cleaning benefits don't seem to last long. I had the same concern about grease.


----------



## Ennismt (Apr 11, 2020)

michiganchris, did you use white lithium grease in a spray can?

This procedure helped me quite a bit:
https://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/skills/how-to-clean-and-lube-your-tablesaw

But, i'm curious if lithium grease from a tube would do better.


----------



## Recon2ndthief (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm very much in the same boat as you OP. Quality of Jet and Powermatic at my local Woodcraft store was outstanding. A friend suggested I look at the Grizzly 1023rl as well; but I'm not sure the extra weight and power is worth the short warranty; seemingly disliked shop fox fence and sometimes poor QC. I'd almost rather buy the higher quality PM saw despite its lower weight to avoid dealing with manufacturing issues or lousy freight handling?? I dunno, maybe the much heavier Grizzly is worth it? They have a solid following. Be interested to see what you decide and why. God
Bless!


----------



## bo54gey (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey there Recon2ndthief, after months of painstaking research, I went with the Jet Deluxe Xacta Saw with a 30" fence sitting on a Bora Powermate PM3550 that has four swivel casters. There were a few minor delivery issues but after all is said and done, it's a great piece of machinery. Everyone has their opinion and you probably would enjoy the Grizzly or Powermatic (although I don't know if the PM is worth the extra bucks?). I don't know the weight of the Grizzly, but the Jet, I think is over 450lbs. How much weight do you need? Good luck.


----------

